# Farbmutation bei Mandevillea



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2013)

Hi,

gestern glaubt ich ich seh nicht richtig. An meiner rosa, rotgeaderten Mandevillea tauchte eine Blüte auf die zu 3/4 knallrot und 1/4 rosa ist, eine 2. rote Knospe ist auch noch auszumachen

einmal ein Foto der normalen Blüte und das der Mutation

MfG Frank


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Farbmutation bei Mandevillea*

Die Natur wandelt manchmal schon auf kuriosen Wegen...

Diese Tomate   hab ich z.B. vorgestern geerntet.


----------

